
Sharing a Hotel Room with a Stranger Just Got Strangely Easy - davidiach
http://www.citylab.com/navigator/2016/01/winston-club-hotel-room-sharing-service/423027/?utm_source=SFFB
======
jrowley
What if your roommate raids the minibar? Who picks up the tab?

Looks like a cool service though, I'd consider using it.

